# Windows 7 - Kann weder Alcohol noch DeamonTools installieren



## Matze (6. November 2010)

Hallo.

Eines Vorweg: Das Image das ich mounten will kann ich NICHT mit VirtualCloneDrive mounten.

Ich versuch Alcohol 52% oder Alcohol 120% oder DeamonTools zu installieren. Nichts klappt (alle Programme in den neuesten Versionen, in denen sie angeblich laut Hersteller alle mit Windows 7 64bit funktionieren).

Wenn ich Alcohol (egal welches) installieren will kommt die Fehlermeldung:

```
Internal setup error. Contact support.
```
Bei DeamonTools:

```
Internal setup error. Error code:14. Contact support.
```

Laut Google soll ich die Datei SPTD deinstallieren und die Installationen startet. Dabei kommt jedoch bei DeamonTools der gleiche Fehler. Alcohol startet einen winzigen Augenblick die Installation (dabei scheint die SPTD wieder installiert zu werden) und will dann neuestartet. Nach dem neustart kommt wieder die übliche Fehlermeldung.

Laut Google soll ich die Installationen im agesicherten Modus ausführen. Dabei passiert bei Alcohol zunächst das gleiche - er will neustarten. Starte ich jetzt normal neu, dann kommt wieder die "Internal bla bla bla" Fehlermeldung. Starte ich wieder im abgesicherten Modus, dann kommt gar nichts.

Deamon Tools lies sich im abgesichtern Modus installieren, aber nur, wenn ich vorher die SPDT deinstalliert hatte. Das hilft mir aber auch nichts, da beim Programmstart folgende Fehlermeldung auftaucht:

```
Dieses Programm benötigt mindestens Windows 2000 mit installiertem SPTD-Treiber v1.60.
Kerneldebugger müssen deaktiviert werden.
```

Der SPTD-Treiber ist allerdings schon bei DeamonTools dabei und selbst die manuelle Installation des Treibers in der aktuellsten Version (1.74 denke ich) schafft keine Abhilfe.

Außerdem habe ich noch versucht DeamonTools mit Adminrechten zu starten, sowie mit verschiedenen Kompatibilitätseinstellungen. Nichts hilft

Ich bitte um Hilfe, bevor ich hier noch durchdrehe.

*Mein System:*
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Processor 3.40 GHz
4 GB RAM


----------



## darkframe (7. November 2010)

Hi,


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich versuch Alcohol 52% oder Alcohol 120% oder DeamonTools zu installieren. Nichts klappt (alle Programme in den neuesten Versionen, in denen sie angeblich laut Hersteller alle mit Windows 7 64bit funktionieren).


wirklich helfen kann ich Dir nicht, aber zumindest sagen, dass Alcohol 120% in Version 2.0.1.2031 bei mir auf Win 7 Ultimate 64bit problemlos zu installieren war und auch sauber läuft. Vielleicht solltest Du wirklich mal deren Support fragen.


----------



## Matze (7. November 2010)

Hallo.

Auch mit der von dir genannten Version passiert das Gleiche. Bei meiner Suche nach ner Lösung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass es bei manchen einfach geht, bei anderen aber überhaupt nicht.
Seltsam ist auch, dass einige berichtet haben, dass es funktioniert, wenn man Windows 7 neu aufsetzt und Alkohol installiert, bevor man die ersten Updates zieht.

Na ja, wenn das so weiter geht werde ich wirklich mal dem Support kontaktieren.


----------



## Mavericklp (16. November 2010)

Anosnten bietet Nero ab Version 7 (glaube ich) eine Möglichkeit Image Dateien zu lesen.
Diese Funktion ist jedoch etwas versteckt. Unter: 
Start -> Programme -> Nero -> Zusatztools -> ImageDrive

Da irgend wo müsste das liegen. Ich kann leider nicht nachsehen. Hab das auf diesem Computer nicht installiert.

Mit Deamentools und Alcohol habe ich permanent BlueScreens bekommen unter Win XP. Weil irgend ein Treiber nicht ordentlich lief.


----------



## huwi (7. Januar 2011)

Moin,

kann es vielleicht sein das dieser SPDT Treiber veraltet ist ? 
Suche ihn in der Regestrierung und Datei-mäßig und lösche ihn richtig.
Dann versuche mal den SPDT Treiber einzeln zu besorgen; und nicht im Bundle mit Alcohol und Deamon Tools.

Leider muss ich auch sagen, das ich ein Win7 64 bit (bis vor 2 Wochen) installiert hatte und Deamon Tools seit der (problemlosen) Installation super lief.

Ansonsten versuch wirklich mal dein Windows neu aufzusetzen.

Gruß
Huwi


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ...selbst die manuelle Installation des Treibers in der aktuellsten Version (1.74 denke ich) schafft keine Abhilfe.


 
Ich habe schon eine ganze Menge an Versionen ausprobiert.
Es gibt sogar ein extra Tool zum löschen, welches ich genauso wie die manuelle löschung versucht habe.
Mein Rechner ist auch frisch aufgesetzt.

Ich habe das Problem nicht weiter verfolgt. Wenn ich irgendeines dieser Programme dennoch benötige werde ich mich an den Support wenden und die Antworten hier posten.


----------

